# Suche intelligete Suchmaschinen



## Deemax (21. November 2001)

Ich suche eine intelligete Suchmaschinen. (nicht google & co.)
Damit meine ich eigentlich Suchmaschinen die evtl. an wissenschaftlichen Datenbanken hängen oder ähnliches. 
Ich suche nämlich Fachinfos über das Themengebiet Öffentliche Netze und Dienste.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. November 2001)

hi,
bei google findest eigentlich genug infos, aber ansonsten könntest ja auch mal auf

http://www.metager.de probieren


----------



## axe van ecks (21. November 2001)

Ja! Diese beiden kann ich nur empfehlen.

P.S.: Ich weiß selber, dass das wiedermal ein total sinnloser und überflüßiger Kommentar von mir war.


----------

